# What EVERY Traveler should know.



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

Well i found some interesting information awhile ago, the knowledge every "punk nomad" should understand is what is covered in a free PDF entitled "Redemption Manual 4.5". Freemans use that knowledge of how the system really works in order to live as sovereign citizens in the US while retaining their rights which in turn reduces the level or amount of harassment and hassle when dealing with commercial affairs and figures (which one will learn how the USA, the courts and the police are all commercial entities by law)! Most cops don't know the laws although they are obligated by the Constitution (or risk losing their job - yeah right!), same goes for judges and other government officials, but it's possible to retain your rights by following some steps and going through the unfortunate times of having to explain the law, your Rights (not your privileges), to these government officials.


To get your interest for your own good here is an example. If you do not drive a "MOTOR VEHICLE" then you don't need a license or insurance or register it. If you do drive a MOTOR VEHICLE then you need a license, insurance and registration BECAUSE you are using that vehicle for a commercial purpose (transporting goods or passengers). If you are using any form of transportation for your leisure then it is considered an "Automobile" and you are considered a "Traveler" and not a "DRIVER" or "OPERATOR" when using a license (mandated by law) for commercial usage of a "MOTOR VEHICLE".
So, since "THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA" is legally a corporation (commercial business), owned by the federal government which adopts the Constitution for it's Rights, it has the commercial laws for the privileges it "grants" to it's citizens when it comes to commercial affairs. The stipulation, legally, is that you give up your Rights to be regulated by the State and Federal commercial laws (a license is for commercial use since you have the RIGHT to do things without a license). This knowledge comes particularly in handy when you are trying to travel. However, let's say you want to fly on a commercial airplane and don't want to be fingered by TSA, the airline industry is a commercial industry and therefore is not included, by MEANS of transportation, as a "right to travel". So the federal government put their laws against the commerce of the airline industry because it is a commercial business and by trying to use commerce for travel, whether you have a license or not, you commercially agree to the laws and stipulations of that commerce/business. On the other hand if you OWNED a plane you could travel by your leisure by that means without regulation.

Confused yet? Well we are here to help each other gain some clarity on the matter of our Rights vs our privileges, so read on and start asking questions!
Here is where you can view the "Redemption Manual 4.5, to download right-click and "save-as" or "save target":
http://loveforlife.com.au/files/The Redmption Manual.pdf

And for some humor:
You Have No Rights - George Carlin


----------



## Earth (Apr 5, 2012)

As far as the flying part, this is a joke - right?? 

Prior to 9/11, anything below 200ft altitude was unrestricted. 

Today, you can't do anything at any altitude (as a pilot) without being called upon, even if flying a military aircraft. 

Trust me on that...


----------



## Eager (Apr 5, 2012)

Tell that to the millions of people


austinoram said:


> but it's possible to retain your rights by following some steps and going through the unfortunate times of having to explain the law, your Rights (not your privileges), to these government officials.



Tell that to the millions of people in America's prisons.


----------



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

Earth said:


> As far as the flying part, this is a joke - right??
> 
> Prior to 9/11, anything below 200ft altitude was unrestricted.
> 
> ...


No one said being a sovereign was going to be easy. In fact it is the hard and narrow path. To follow the guidelines of civilization is the easy path. Want something? Follow steps A through G. Got in trouble? Follow steps H through L. Die. Quite easy. Will you learn much? Maybe, maybe a hell of a lot, but is it worth learning? Depends on your purpose for living.


----------



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

Eager said:


> Tell that to the millions of people
> 
> 
> Tell that to the millions of people in America's prisons.


How?


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 6, 2012)

I dunno dude, I long ago gave up hope in the government, my question these days isn't so much
"Does this legal loophole that Swami Eatsbarfass found in the constitution and pointed out in his special little booklet actually let me do _____?"
so much as it is
"Can I get away with it?"


----------



## wizehop (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, I think I would have an easier time figuring out what the hell "Lost Highway" was about than understanding this thread....

Are you talking about how to live free or how to get away with flying a plane without a licence?..cause chances are if you got a plane in your possession a licence is much of a deal..and frankly living free is a bigger issue than the USA and its government.


----------



## austinoram (Apr 6, 2012)

read the Redemption Manual.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 6, 2012)

You havent sold me on it yet


----------



## outskirts (Apr 6, 2012)

wizehop said:


> Wow, I think I would have an easier time figuring out what the hell "Lost Highway" was about than understanding this thread....


I have a much better grip on "Lost Highway" than this thread. This shit has me lost!
This guy could explain this from hell to breakfast and I think I'd still be lost (confused)


----------



## austinoram (Apr 10, 2012)

Some things are hard to understand but you need time to absorb. This is very mentally stimulating stuff being that these laws exist only in the mind.
hmm. Maybe go to youtube and type in these keywords

right to travel
sovereign
freeman
redemption manual

or any combination of those terms, especially in regards to travel, or maybe

birth certificate
united states corporation
maritime law
common law
color of law

and you will find some videos of people trying to explain it for you. Once you get a good overall understanding, especially of the foundation for the current beliefs and laws (which stem from the birth certificate), then you can better understand the intricacies of it all and know what to do to tell the po po when to bugger off.


----------



## austinoram (Apr 10, 2012)

*For anyone traveling outside of their home country:*
This is where you can learn guidelines for creating a Right to Travel affidavit and have it apostilled. An affidavit is a statement of truth, they always are, or should be, and if they are not then you *could* get into some serious legality issues, like fraud, contempt, conspiracy to commit fraud and other shit. So look up examples of affidavits, or read how to write one in the Redemption Manual. The following link tells you about getting your "Right to Travel" document apostilled:
http://www.hcch.net/upload/abc12e.pdf
Under the convention of the Hague certain international laws were laid down and only if you plan on going to any country that signed the convention, see the list in the following link;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hague_Conference_on_Private_International_Law
you should get a "Right to Travel" affidavit apostilled by your state government, having stated in the affidavit that by the Convention of the Hague do you have the right to travel "in this nation." For further understanding see this website:
http://titanians.org/2011/08/12/the-right-to-travel-is-guarenteed/ (scroll down to "Create a Right to Travel document")
So now you do not need an ID, a license, a passport to travel in other countries because you have a government-certified document backed by the convention of the Hague which standardized international laws regarding the right to travel.




Ok, now this is where we run into some muck. This document can only be used abroad, so says the first link which is the official site and states the facts of the matter. However if it is a fundamental right for us to travel, as it is part of the UN's Universal Declaration of Human Rights:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Declaration_of_Human_Rights
see also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_movement
So the muck is that if we can use the document that certifies our right to travel only in other countries then that would paradoxically mean that the home counrty does not allow the same to it's own applicants. The loophole is that i can have mailed to me an apostilled affidavit from a different country thus allowing me to travel freely in my own because i am using THAT apostille in a different country, not minding that it certifies the same thing..

Anyway, that's how you can travel for free with little but relative hassle.


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 23, 2012)

This stuff is fun to think about but people need to keep in mind that no cop court or judge will put up with it. They use the word "legal fiction" to describe all the sovereign citizen movement.

So basically you are pissing in the wind if you expect to be granted more freedom by a cop court or judge as a result of this stuff.

Take the freedom you need. But don't expect these explanations to satisfy the powers that be.

This is not to belittle OP but just to clarify the real world application of these theories in the present day USA.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 23, 2012)

welll...now dude has a bunch of shit to deal with and it didn't seem to work out


----------



## Nelco (Apr 23, 2012)

hmmm...big a little a..and they own it all..this stuff is entertaining but it's wasting my time...i thought all this was common sense


----------

